# Troxel Saddle Wanted !!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## catfish (Sep 2, 2014)

I need a realy nice or mint condition Troxel seat just like this one. Please e-mail me photos of what you have. I can use one that says Troxel, or Aristocrat.   Thanks,   Catfish


----------



## catfish (Sep 11, 2014)

I still need one of these.......


----------



## eddie bravo (Sep 11, 2014)

Heres a similar one






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Sep 11, 2014)

eddie bravo said:


> Heres a similar one
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks, But it's not what I need.


----------



## catfish (Sep 18, 2014)

I still need one of these.


----------



## catfish (Nov 11, 2014)

Still in need.


----------



## catfish (Jan 31, 2015)

Still looking for one of these......


----------



## bikeyard (Jan 31, 2015)

I've been trying to get a bike locally that has one of these on it for 6 months.  The bike is not much and has a bunch of mismatched parts on it, but the seat is very nice.  Someone told them it is worth $5000 so its been tough


----------



## catfish (Feb 1, 2015)

bikeyard said:


> I've been trying to get a bike locally that has one of these on it for 6 months.  The bike is not much and has a bunch of mismatched parts on it, but the seat is very nice.  Someone told them it is worth $5000 so its been tough




Don't ya just hate that...


----------



## catfish (Feb 13, 2015)

Still in need of this seat....


----------



## catfish (Jul 21, 2015)

I still need one of these.


----------



## catfish (Nov 10, 2015)

Bump !!!!!!!


----------



## biker (Nov 10, 2015)

Its on Ebay item 262128157715 for $249


----------



## CWCMAN (Nov 10, 2015)

Nice seat but that is not the seat that Catfish is looking for


----------



## catfish (Nov 10, 2015)

ronbug said:


> Its on Ebay item 262128157715 for $249




Thanks. Not the right seat.


----------



## catfish (Nov 10, 2015)

CWCMAN said:


> Nice seat but that is not the seat that Catfish is looking for




Thanks.


----------



## catfish (Nov 17, 2015)

Bump !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## catfish (Sep 9, 2017)

Bump !


----------



## catfish (Nov 4, 2017)

Bump


----------

